# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Mancata dichiarazione Ta.Ri. - Comune di Roma

## flier68

Nel febbraio del 2005 ho comprato un appartamento gi&#224; affittato il cui contratto scadeva a novembre dello stesso anno dove ho subito spostato la mia residenza. L'inquilina &#232; andata via qualche mese dopo la scadenza e per la precisione a giugno 2006. A quel punto ho fatto la voltura delle utenze a parte l'attivazione della Ta.Ri. e ho iniziato i lavori in casa. Per motivi vari i lavori sono durati 2 anni e ho iniziato a usufruire parzialmente della casa ad ottobre 2009. Lo attestano i consumi dell'energia elettrica, dell'acqua e del gas (bloccando il contatore del gas per ben due volte) praticamente nulli.
A questo punto, se volessi sanare di mia iniziativa la situazione, quanti anni dovrei pagare? E quale sarebbe l'importo massimo (tributo+sanzioni+interessi)?
Visto che ormai sono quasi passati 5 anni dall'acquisto della casa, se non sanassi la situazione esiste un periodo di prescrizione per gli accertamenti da parte del gestore dei rifiuti?
Se invece mi dovessero fare l'accertamento dopo un numero di anni imprecisato dall'acquisto di casa, ad esempio 10 anni, quanti anni al massimo dovrei pagare?
Grazie in anticipo per l'attenzione  :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

ai fini tarsu la mancata presentazione di prescrive dopo 4 anni mentre l'omesso versamento in 3

----------


## flier68

> ai fini tarsu la mancata presentazione di prescrive dopo 4 anni mentre l'omesso versamento in 3

  Grazie per le informazioni... 
Quindi se ho capito bene significa che una volta che sono passati 4 anni dalla mancata dichiarazione non devo più pagare gli arretrati né le sanzioni qualora facessi la dichiarazione? Quindi comincerei a pagare regolarmente da quel momento in poi.... Bisognerebbe comunque dichiarare le date effettive saranno poi loro a non imporre sanzioni e a richiedere arretrati... non devo dichiarare di aver preso possesso dal momento della dichiarazione...
Grazie anticipatamente

----------

